# Stripes Removed! - Fiesta ST



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

After posting a noob post earlier this week i went ahead with the removal of my stripes..

Well ive half done it so far, so a little progress thread is in order!

Ive only removed the bonnet and boot stripes at the moment, need to get the roof off tomorrow!
































































If any body needs a dresser unit, its brand new, free to anybody wanting to collect it! Got it with the house but replaced it with a massive wardrobe!

anyway back on topic!



















Time for a wash! the dirty rascal!























































So now im left with the task of removing the roof stripes tomorrow... but also it looks as if the paint has faded but ever so slightly.. with a good clay, wax and polish help this out? as when the water settles on the bonnet you can clearly see where the stripes were...

So any opinions?

Ive also found a mark under the rear stripe from the previous owner, must have scrapped the rear as bits of the blue stripe are left imbedded in the scratch, i tried for ages with my nail to get them out but couldnt. any ideas whats best to use?










Better before or after? Im liking the new look i must be honest.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car :thumb: i prefer the ST without stripes personally, mine:












how come you de-striped yours?


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks much better without the stripes


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

much underrated now, like it!


----------



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

I removed them as i originally wanted a naked white ST and found a bargain at a dealer with an awesome trade in on mine, but had stripes.

Found myself loving them occasionally. time for a change, i do prefer the nakedness though!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Liking it much better without:thumb:
I'm sure with a good polish any traces of the stripes will go
Have you tried spraying some tar/glue remover on the back bumper and maybe using a ****tail stick to try and pick the remaining bits out ? just a thought:wave:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Just out of interest what would Ford charge to apply a genuine Ford ST stripe kit like that.

Looks mile better without them :thumb:

I like it in white


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Looks much better imo, nice work mate. Was it just a case of slowly peel them off or did you have to use any products or heat etc? 

I take it you are leaving the lower door decals on as they suit the car ?

Dark wheels on it would look awesome ? :thumb:


----------



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

The stripe kit is about £250 from fords fitted i believe.
but DMB graphics do them for half the price! in any colour you want..

Im keeping the side stripes at the moment, but may change to black / dark gret side stripes as im having the alloys refurbed and powdercoated soon. not decided what colour yet though!

Im going to buy some tar remover tomorrow but from the looks of it most of the glue came off with the stripes! i just bought a £4 hair dryer from tesco and used a light head and they came straight off, a few bits broke but only took an hourish.

A ****tail stick excellent idea!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

much better plain.. nice one


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Gorgeous car! Looks so much better without the stripes IMO. Don't think I'll ever put them on mine. Naked all the way! :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Prefer without the stripes, much cleaner look without them.Job well done :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice car :thumb: i prefer the ST without stripes personally?


Completely agree with you Kev, looks much nicer without the stripes.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Much more subtle now - a real wolf in sheep's clothing.

I like the stripes though - add a fun factor to the car.


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

nice color i love the white st!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice looks a lot better


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

much much nicer pal


----------



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

Updated:

So yesterday i was up bright an early, 9am to get the stripes off, which took all of an hour to do the roof, mainly because of the difficulty getting to them!

I love it wish i had done it 6 months ago. Then i had a helping hand from a mate who decided to pop along in his ZS.

I had ALOT of baked on brake dust which he kindly demolished with some bilburry whilst i clayed the bonnet boot and roof to remove any further marks around where the stripes were.

Suprisinly there were no patches of glue at all!... well not that i noticed anyway. I will puirchase some tar remover mid week and have a blast next weekend but im pretty happy with the results. Apparently i need to head over to clean your car for some products so there goes £80 minumum!

I gave it a polish and wax and went a bit snap happy. enjoy










Ahh get him cleaning! He deserved that subway!

















Dont worry that pad had already been used! in the wash it goes


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks way better without the stripes, always had a soft spot for white st's. 

I would take the side stripes off too though- naked all the way


----------



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

Whoops got the gf **** in there at the end


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks nice, but so much better WITH the stripes. The stripes make the ST stand out and look like an ST. They look so much plainer without them.

Chris.


----------



## SimonZS (Aug 18, 2009)

Naked is better and certainly different. When he gets it lowered and adds some dark coloured wheels it will look loads better again!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks alot better IMO


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

good ridence to the strips... stripes are Gay... looks much better!!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> good ridence to the strips... stripes are Gay... looks much better!!


 Not sure if stripes are gay but in my opinion they certainly scream 'boy racer' and I think your ST looks so much more tasteful without them.

I bought my red ST last October and I wouldn't even have considered a striped version.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Was wondering were you able to do anything about the faded parts still being visible? I am trying to sell the wifes Mini and one of the possible buyers has asked about removing the bonnet stripes and is concerned whether or not there will be fading. The car is 4 yrs old and has had the stripes applied from new.


----------



## merp (Feb 23, 2010)

To be honest I didn't expect White to fade that much in 3 years and these had been on since new. Once I took them off I gave it a good wash to remove all of the glue and then clayed the suface. Polish and a wax and they are no longer visible. Had a bit of rain recently and this also hasn't beaded over where the stripes were.

Eibachs are now on order and got a few quotes of £200+ to refurb and powder coat the alloys. Not sure if that is alot or not though!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I Like Stripes, but looks cool without too, and I love white cars as well


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Not sure if stripes are gay but in my opinion they certainly scream 'boy racer' and I think your ST looks so much more tasteful without them.
> 
> I bought my red ST last October and I wouldn't even have considered a striped version.


Without the stripes the ST look far too ordinary. The standard ST stripes aren't exactly over the top (excusing the pun) unlike a lot of 'stickered up' cars you see.
They certainly aren't 'gay' and are not brash enough to really be boy-racer-ish. Crikey, look at the variations of stickers you see all over the new shape Mini's!

Chris.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't believe how many people say these look better without the stripes!! And to say they are 'gay'... Ha!

I love the stripes and had the garage put them ON the car when I bought it. Naked, the ST just looks like any ordinary fiesta. Each to their own I guess.

You've done a good job though and well done on getting rid of the marks. Will look 10000x better once it's sitting on those Eibach's!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

FiestaGirlie said:


> I can't believe how many people say these look better without the stripes!! And to say they are 'gay'... Ha!
> 
> I love the stripes and had the garage put them ON the car when I bought it. Naked, the ST just looks like any ordinary fiesta. Each to their own I guess.
> 
> You've done a good job though and well done on getting rid of the marks. Will look 10000x better once it's sitting on those Eibach's!


Stripes all the way, they're not Gay (but maybe rhyming my posts is 










Cars that can carry stripes, the Fiesta ST, Mini's, Mustang, and sporty clios.

Without then they look plain, my Mini was naked too but looks much better striped up ......

The ST looks cool in white though.....


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks better pure and innocent


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Sooooo much better!


----------

